# webmin installing on BSD Router Project?



## mbzadegan (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Everybody,
I want to install webmin on BSDRP but it shows this error:


```
[root@router]/usr# pkg install webmin
pkg: file:///usr/ports/packages/digests.txz: No such file or directory
pkg: Unable to find catalogs
```

Are `pkg` commands not installed by default on BSDRP?
Is it possible to install webmin on BSD Router Project?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 14, 2014)

According the the BSDRP NanoBSD configuration file, they use a repository on the local machine when they build the image rather than the public FreeBSD repository. Direct link to BSDRP.nano: http://code.ohloh.net/file?fid=6yCizJl-0tD_PlvEM-cpM3iOjZs&cid=FU2pfzPTIyo&s=.  Link to project page: https://www.ohloh.net/p/BSDRP.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2014)

BSDRP is not a FreeBSD project. It uses FreeBSD but like all other derivatives it's heavily modified. Please ask questions regarding BSDRP on the BSDRP project pages.

PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 18, 2014)

Information added, topic re-titled:

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

